# Rhom or Red Belly??



## NHRA1877 (Nov 14, 2004)

Ok i FINALLY found a local pet store that sells P`s. So i am giving my pacus to my friend along with the upside down cat fish and tiger barbs and getting 3 paranha. However they have 3 kinds !! the have a black piranha? which wasnt in but they were getting more on tues, a Rhom (at least i think from seeing pictures) and red bellies. The red bellies are very small maybe the size of a quater? and are 6.99$ the rhom is 19.99 and is maybe an inch to an inch and a half. if i get red bellies, im going to get 3 of the small ones and keep them in my 20 G for now till they get to be around an inch and a half to 2 inches, then go to a 55 Gal. however if i get the Rhom im only going to get one due to cost.

I want a fish that is fun to watch and has personality, i love seeing them attack things, which would u choose?

Also do you think its better to use real plants or fake plants in the tank, i wanna make it so they feel safe and have alot of cover. Also any pictures of well designed tanks would be great.

IF you guys could reply fast that would be great cause i think i might get them tommarow or sun.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

each fish has his or her own personality...if you want fish that would attack things...Ps aren't for you...most reds are very skittish...many rhoms are too...just matter of luck...pygos are fun to watch during feeding time......a single fish would be boring since you want action...i'll say go w/ the reds...and since you have th extra 20gl...put the rhom in there and test your luck...

check out the picture gallery...tons of pix


----------



## NHRA1877 (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks, 
I have read up quite a bit and feel that they are the kind of fish i want, i know they are skiddish and thats why im hopeing to change my tank around to all black gravel to kill some of the light, and i wanna put many plants and a few rock caves in, what else?


----------



## Chunker-2000 (Jan 17, 2004)

I think you should go with the reds, i think you will like that there will be a bit more actions if thats what you like. EVEN STILL, they are still very skittish like x-j-x said and they have thier own personality. I love piranhas, they are beuatiful fish.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Yes I think 3 reds would be a good first piranha.

A solitary fish like a rhom or "black piranha" may be shy and hide alot, and you may get bored.

If they have
red belly
rhom
and black piranha, the black piranha, is slang, those fish could be sanchezi, or some other serra.

Maybe one of the serras will catch your eye or be active.Just get the fish you like best...


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I think you should get 3 reds as well. They are very fun to watch grow up. Rhoms only grow about an inch a year, whereas Pygos can grow 1"+ a month. They are very fun to watch grow up together. It may take a very long time for them to get comfortable in their tank. They may remain shy for half of a year or more, but remember that they always tend to act a little shy their whole life. They are really shy when they are babies, but they almost always get better given that you give them time.

I wanted to clear this up; above you said that if you were to get a Rhom, you would only get 1 due to price. I wanted to tell you that each Rhom needs it's own tank, because they are very agressive and kill any other fish in their tank, whether it be the same species or not. So in other words, it would be one small fish in a tank all to himself.

Let us know when and if you get the little guys. If possible post some pictures as well.
~Taylor~


----------

